# How much wood will a pickup truck hold?



## brider

I know a chord of wood is 4 x 4 x 8 ft, but will this amount typically fill a standard 8-ft pickup truck bed?

A local guy will sell wood by the load, I just wonder if a full bed will be more or less wood than a chord.


----------



## fossil

Yes, a cord of wood is 128 cubic feet of neatly stacked wood, or 4' x 4' x 8', or 2' x 4' x 16', or however you want to put it.  Let's say a pickup bed without fences is 4' x 8' x 2'.  That's 64 cubic feet, or 1/2 a cord.  _BUT_ (and this is a very big but, safety-wise), a cord of wood, depending on species and moisture content, weighs right around two tons.  So, how much wood you can _safely _carry depends more on the load capacity of the vehicle in terms of weight than in terms of volume.  Rick


----------



## burntime

Full size pickup is approx half a cord, small ranger type is a face cord but, as rick states the weight may be the issue.  If it is dry I think it is a lot less then 2 ton...I think he is quoting wet???


----------



## fossil

I was using a value of 30#/cu.ft., so a cord of wood is something around 80% of 3840 lbs, or ~3070 lbs.  If it's green, it's heavier than that.  If it's dense hardwood, it's heavier than that.  Here's just one of a zillion links to some information:

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wood-density-d_40.html

I guess my point is that if the guy shows up in an unmodified half-ton pickup with splits tossed in a heap in the bed, and tries to tell you he's brought you a cord of wood (or even a half cord)...he's full of it, and you should send him away.  Rick


----------



## Tfin

Just for general reference....my half ton X-cab with the 6' bed could hold roughly 1/3 cord of wet/cut/unsplit  oak.  I would load it until the rear spring were level and then say that was good.

I could of held more volume wise, but the weight was at the point I didn't want to over do it.


----------



## burntime

Makes sense Tfin, if it was not oak I bet you would get a half cord in it though...


----------



## jabush

I figure I'm getting a little more than a face cord in my long bed Toyota T-100.  With the toolbox the bed is about 6' 6 " long and is 4' between the wheelwells.  I also load until the springs are almost flat.


----------



## fossil

Sounds about right, jabush...this is not a very precise science.  That would make for about a 1000# load, give or take.  (What kinds of dogs are those cuties?)  Rick


----------



## Carl

Tfin said:
			
		

> Just for general reference....my half ton X-cab with the 6' bed could hold roughly 1/3 cord of wet/cut/unsplit  oak.  I would load it until the rear spring were level and then say that was good.
> 
> I could of held more volume wise, but the weight was at the point I didn't want to over do it.



Run on empty with the gas tank and you can carry a few more pieces of wood.


----------



## fossil

Carl said:
			
		

> Run on empty with the gas tank and you can carry a few more pieces of wood.



There ya go!  And leave the spare tire & tools at home, and empty all that junk out of the glove box you never need anyway.  And those useless floor mats, too.   :lol:   Rick


----------



## jabush

Generally I have "room" for more wood in the bed, but it depends on the species.  I don't like having the truck bogged down so much that it handles poorly.  1000# give or take is just right for haulin!

Oh...Golden Retriever on left & Shepard Beagle on the right...good boys!

joel




			
				fossil said:
			
		

> Sounds about right, jabush...this is not a very precise science.  That would make for about a 1000# load, give or take.  (What kinds of dogs are those cuties?)  Rick


----------



## Carl

fossil said:
			
		

> Carl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Run on empty with the gas tank and you can carry a few more pieces of wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go!  And leave the spare tire & tools at home, and empty all that junk out of the glove box you never need anyway.  And those useless floor mats, too.   :lol:   Rick
Click to expand...


Now you're cooking with wood Rick.  

My small cessna 172 airplane is very weight sensitive so the weight of fuel is calculated when loading it. Running on 20 gallons in the tanks instead of 40 gallons gives an added 120 lbs of baggage or hamberger eaters to carry. Cooler weather will also create more lift than hot humid air.


----------



## fossil

jabush said:
			
		

> ...I don't like having the truck bogged down so much that it handles poorly.



You're a good boy too, Joel.  Driving's scary enough even when I _can_ steer and stop.   :bug:   Rick


----------



## fossil

Carl said:
			
		

> ...My small cessna 172 airplane is very weight sensitive so the weight of fuel is calculated when loading it. Running on 20 gallons in the tanks instead of 40 gallons gives an added 120 lbs of baggage or hamberger eaters to carry. Cooler weather will also create more lift than hot humid air.



I never got my license, but I did solo 150's a number of times.  Just don't forget that the airspace in your fuel tanks is one of the three most useless things to an aviator, Carl.  And never, _ever_ forget GUMPS!   :cheese:   Rick


----------



## Adk Patroller

I have a 1990 Chevy 1-ton pickup with racks that make the sides 4' tall.  If I stack the back end I can just abut get a full cord thrown in the bed.  If'n I stack from front to back I figue I get 1.25 full cord to 1.3 full cord.  

Maine law defines a loose thrown cord as: "Fuel wood, when sold loose and not ranked and well stowed, shall be sold by the cubic foot or loose cord, unless other arrangements are made between the buyer and seller. When sold by the loose cord, the wood in any cord shall average either 12 inches, 16 inches, or 24 inches in length. When so sold, the volume of the cord shall be: a cord of wood 12 to 16 inches in length shall mean the amount of wood, bark and air contained in a space of 180 cubic feet; and a cord of wood 24 inches in length shall mean the amount of wood, bark and air contained in a space of 195 cubic feet."


----------



## Highbeam

Are all truck sides 2' tall? I'm pretty sure that mine is not 2 feet. I hauled 7 loads of nice doug fir in my half ton short bed truck. I have some suspension mods for tractor hauling so the rear end will never sag too much but I neatly stacked wood 6-12" above the bedrails each trip. I won't know for sure until I stack it up but I am guessing just over 0.5 cords per truckload. The doug fir was heavy but not green so I could max out on volume.

The ad for that fir was on a "per truckload" basis so I made sure that the "truckload" measurment meant that I could load up as full as possible which was much more than level with the bedrails.

Wood is supposed to be sold by the cord but if a guy has a good price for a "pickup load" at least be sure that the pickup is loaded the way you want it to be so that you know what you're getting.


----------



## Carl

fossil said:
			
		

> Carl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...My small cessna 172 airplane is very weight sensitive so the weight of fuel is calculated when loading it. Running on 20 gallons in the tanks instead of 40 gallons gives an added 120 lbs of baggage or hamberger eaters to carry. Cooler weather will also create more lift than hot humid air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got my license, but I did solo 150's a number of times.  Just don't forget that the airspace in your fuel tanks is one of the three most useless things to an aviator, Carl.  And never, _ever_ forget GUMPS!   :cheese:   Rick
Click to expand...


You did this in your spare time off the carrier?  ROTF

I learned in a 152 but way off subject.


----------



## fossil

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Are all truck sides 2' tall?



I'd bet they're not, highbeam, I just tossed that number out as a starting point for some order of magnitude estimates on what hauling wood around is all about.  Bed dimensions, side fences, suspension mods, rear axle replacements...there's almost no end to the variables involved in the actual safe load capacity of any specific truck.  I just know that a lot of people who never have discussions like this overestimate it.  Rick


----------



## RedRanger

Well boys:  pickup trucks can be deceiving. hmm.  got a cord and a bit yesterday from what appeared to be a PU>  it really was a 1 ton tandem with the dump box.  It was dumped and I stacked it in a single row and measured and I got approx. 140 cu.ft.

Best of all, the going price hereabouts right now is $180 per cord (csd).  and this cost me 150/..  And this is going to become a regular supplier.  apparently he lost his customer list because of the 5 month strike last year,  so he had to advertise for the first time in 5 years.

Know what though?  I will still buy at least 2 cords a year from my longtime suppplier at 180 a cord.  and will try and split my needs evenly between the two, even though it is tempting to go with the cheapest.  I`m thinking it is kinda like the employment thing-never burn bridges,, takes too damn long to rebuild them.


----------



## fossil

A _modified_ 1-ton dually with a dump box will haul a cord and a half, no problem...that ain't yer father's pickup.  One of my trusted wood suppliers can safely bring me a cord and a half in an old modified 3/4-ton, with a dana 60 rear axle, non-stock suspension & brakes, and 4' reinforced expanded metal fences around the bed.  His son can bring two cords at a time in his modified dually.  These are guys who've learned the hard way by trying to haul more wood out of the forest than the rig could handle, and figured out what sort of equipment they really needed to get the job done.  A truck's got to know its limitations.  Rick


----------



## billb3

If it's a Tacoma TRD not much !
The springs are already bent backwards.  

Trailer.


----------



## Carl

billb3 said:
			
		

> If it's a Tacoma TRD not much !
> The springs are already bent backwards.
> 
> Trailer.



Don't let that fool you. They are quite capable trucks. I use a tacoma to haul my trailer with and it is rated to tow 5600 lbs. Also have loaded the short 6' bed down with shingles, wood, and other things with no problems. It handles quite nicely loaded.

Put both sides of this sheds old roofing on it and took it to the free dump day for our township.....almost like free wood.


----------



## Dix

FYI..always load with the thought of having to  *STOP* if some asshat cuts you off going 50 down the highway then hits the brakes.

You must be able to stop, to much weight, and the load is going to propel you, regardless of your weight limits.

I drive an F250 8' bed, and tow a 2 horse goose neck trailer with a 10' extended dressing room (Long Island Sound ferry  measurements are 38' long) in all kinds of traffic.

You have to be able to stop. It is mucho importante !!


----------



## billb3

I  have a 2000. V6. 4WD TRD suspension package. 
I haven't strained the hitch nor drivetrain yet.

When loading the bed with wood I've been tempted to remove the bilstein's and substitute a few splits.
It took me ten years to wear out the springs in the 88 to look like these. 

Keep saying I'm going to put some real load carrying springs in it some day. Now that I have a tractor to go in the woods with that will never happen.
They [trd package] handle speed bumps and pot holes well.  


I've filled the bed with fresh cut cherry. Those straining springs are not a pretty sight.
The springs in the trailer are bent the right way.


----------



## Carl

Shogunjack said:
			
		

> FYI..always load with the thought of having to  *STOP* if some asshat cuts you off going 50 down the highway then hits the brakes.
> 
> You must be able to stop, to much weight, and the load is going to propel you, regardless of your weight limits.
> 
> I drive an F250 8' bed, and tow a 2 horse goose neck trailer with a 10' extended dressing room (Long Island Sound ferry  measurements are 38' long) in all kinds of traffic.
> 
> You have to be able to stop. It is mucho importante !!



Good thought but I don't call others names very often. We all make mistakes for one reason or another and I am sure you have made your share to. Once in a while I will lose it calling a name while driving but my wife reminds me the other person is just like me and I realize there was no call for the name calling.

It doesn't matter what you drive as long as you have control of your vehicle. I have never had any problems stopping my Toyota full loaded. The tandom axle trailer I tow has surge brakes on it so when that is behind the truck it is vary capable of sharing the stopping load.


----------



## billb3

Carl said:
			
		

> [




That tractor looks aroundabout the same size as my JD2520 and Im going to be moving (hopefully, I've got it all set to jack up) a shed 10x14  that looks quite a bit like that one about 50 feet.


----------



## Carl

billb3 said:
			
		

> Carl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That tractor looks aroundabout the same size as my JD2520 and Im going to be moving (hopefully, I've got it all set to jack up) a shed 10x14  that looks quite a bit like that one about 50 feet.
Click to expand...


Good luck moving your shed. It should be no problem. This one is 20x12 with an 18x12 attached wood shed on the other side. No moving it. My tractor is orange    but probably not much different than the green ones. It is a 16 hp which does everything I need. I purchased one of the first 16 hp Kubota's when they came out 30 or so years ago. Used it for everything including snowblowing 3 or 4 older folks drives for 20 years, then traded it in for the same as I had paid for it on this one a few years ago. Couldn't live without one of these 4x4 tractors with our driveway to keep open. I have been eying the rtv-900 but it doesn't have a bucket nor a lawn mower so that will have to wait.


----------



## burntime

Well I got a load of oak tonight wet as heck, I had to stop at 90% of the load in the ranger...even with the helper coils shocks it was squatting pretty good.  Like others have said it is slow and steady cause brakes were not meant to handle that kind of weight  Asshat...by me we call them assclowns  :lol:


----------



## Ncountry

Back in my firewood dealing days . I started out using a 1986 hd3/4 ton ford. Built 2' racks and routinely delivered 3 face cord (~cord) cut 14"-16" with the back row stacked and the middle thrown in and rounded slightly and 4 face cord with 6 stacked rows 5 1/2'x4 1/4'. It was definitely not safe or legal, but it worked until I could afford a larger truck.


----------



## Thomask9590

All I can tell you is watch the weight. I have a 2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7 V8 6 foot bed and I loaded it to the gills with maple, 75% water. I was settled on the leaf spring stops all the way home. :gulp:  But that's what it's made for...right?? :-S . I told the guy to lighten the load the next time.


----------



## burntime

I had loaded concrete retaining wall block called keystone in my ranger, used 2x4's over the frame stops...then added another 15 or so block at 110lbs a block, never again.  It takes like a block to stop


----------



## N/A N/A

Check this out

http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/cord.htm


----------



## Backroads

I work with a guy who told me he put 1 1/2 cords block in a F150!!  I tried to correct him and he told me I didn't know what I was talking about.  I just wish I was selling him the wood if you know what I mean.  Anyways, I pick up a load of blocks in my F250SD with 6 1/2 bed, *pack* it in and stack it high in the middle and when I get it home and split and stack it amounts to just shy of two face cords.  I WOULD NOT recommend putting that much in a truck any smaller than a 3/4 ton for safety purposes!  Just my .02$.


----------



## mayhem

A cord and a half in any pickup bed is darn near impossible...mass aside I don't think you can get that much volume ontoa pickup and not have it all over the driveway when you pull out.

That said I can easily toss about 2800-3000lb into my 3/4 ton Silverado and still be under my GVWR. I've probably put a solid 1/2-2/3 cord into the bed and hauled it without any drama.  

Bottom line is know your equipment.


----------



## Toast

My wood guy uses a dump truck.  I paid him $280 for a pile of Oak and Ash, split and delivered.  When I stacked it, I had two stacks that measured 4'X16'...plus a little extra.   So that was a "truck load"  

i wasn't sure what to expect but I think that was a fair deal.


----------



## burntime

If the wood is 16 inchs you got 1.33 cord there.  No idea what the going price is in your neck of the woods...Oak only here is approaching 300 bucks a cord and mixed is 250-280, think you did good by that measure.


----------



## mayhem

You'd probably never bend your axle, but I could see severe overloading snapping your springs.  In order to do that to my truck I would probably have to put 3 or 4 tons in the bed, which I would never do.

Just in case you think I'm overloading my truck though, the 3/4 ton rating does not mean its rated to hold a 1500lb load...maybe it did 50 years ago, but not anymore...its just a GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating) classification...which is how much the truck is rated to weigh in total...truck, fluids, passengers and cargo.  3/4 ton menas 8600lb GVWR, so 8600lb - my 5600lb truck gives me about 3000lb safe and properly carrying capacity.  3/4 HD is 9200lb, 1 ton is 9600lb and so on.  So my truck hauling 3000lb of whatever I put in the bed is right theer at the upper limit of its rated (and legal) capacity.

Other factors also apply such as the GAWR of each axle, but you get the idea.


----------



## Highbeam

mayhem said:
			
		

> You'd probably never bend your axle, but I could see severe overloading snapping your springs.  In order to do that to my truck I would probably have to put 3 or 4 tons in the bed, which I would never do.
> 
> Just in case you think I'm overloading my truck though, the 3/4 ton rating does not mean its rated to hold a 1500lb load...maybe it did 50 years ago, but not anymore...its just a GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating) classification...which is how much the truck is rated to weigh in total...truck, fluids, passengers and cargo.  3/4 ton menas 8600lb GVWR, so 8600lb - my 5600lb truck gives me about 3000lb safe and properly carrying capacity.  3/4 HD is 9200lb, 1 ton is 9600lb and so on.  So my truck hauling 3000lb of whatever I put in the bed is right theer at the upper limit of its rated (and legal) capacity.
> 
> Other factors also apply such as the GAWR of each axle, but you get the idea.



So what makes you think that your truck weighs 5600 lbs, have you actually weighed it? I have weighed my weenie half ton on several occasions and depending on fuel load run 5800 lbs with no cargo. The folks with those noce big 2500s from GM are reporting 7000 lb empty weights. This still leaves a healthy 1600 lbs of cargo capacity for you though. Oddly, a ford ranger or toyota minitruck spec out to 1500 lbs of payload capacity as well. Properly spec'd (read a rare truck) you can get your curb weight down to almost what GM lists for the truck. We're talking 2wd, reg cab, small gas engine, etc.

I have bent my axles. I also ruined a pinion bearing in my truck's rear end and when the men were rebuilding the axle they informed me that the axle tubes had been bent due to overloading but nod badly enough to trash the assembly. Between the pinion and bent tubes they concluded that I needed a much bigger truck.


----------



## fossil

You most certainly can bend a rear axle housing...and you can break one.  And you can ruin your rear axle shaft bearings.  Regardless of what you do with suspension components, it's still the axle that has to transmit the entire load to the wheeels, tires, and the ground.  The axle housing extension beyond the point of attachment of the suspension on both sides is the point of maximum bending stress.  Beyond that, you've got the axle shaft bearings and the housing attachment to the wheels.  It's the bending strength of the rear axle housing at those points that determines the load capacity of the vehicle.  Beefing up the suspension will likely improve the fully loaded ride & handling, but that's a false indication of having more load capacity...you don't.  The only real way to increase the load capacity is to replace the entire rear axle with a stronger one.  Serious off-roaders, racers, and rock crawler builders/enthusiasts do this as a matter of routine, because they understand their vehicles' inherent structural limitations.  Rick


----------



## burntime

Anyone have some military axles that will fit my ranger?


----------



## fossil

burntime said:
			
		

> Anyone have some military axles that will fit my ranger?



Talk to these folks, burntime, I'm quite sure they'll be more than happy to fix you right up:

http://www.currieenterprises.com/CESTORE/dana60.aspx

...and have your checkbook handy!   :bug:   Rick


----------



## mayhem

Highbeam said:
			
		

> mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd probably never bend your axle, but I could see severe overloading snapping your springs.  In order to do that to my truck I would probably have to put 3 or 4 tons in the bed, which I would never do.
> 
> Just in case you think I'm overloading my truck though, the 3/4 ton rating does not mean its rated to hold a 1500lb load...maybe it did 50 years ago, but not anymore...its just a GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating) classification...which is how much the truck is rated to weigh in total...truck, fluids, passengers and cargo.  3/4 ton menas 8600lb GVWR, so 8600lb - my 5600lb truck gives me about 3000lb safe and properly carrying capacity.  3/4 HD is 9200lb, 1 ton is 9600lb and so on.  So my truck hauling 3000lb of whatever I put in the bed is right theer at the upper limit of its rated (and legal) capacity.
> 
> Other factors also apply such as the GAWR of each axle, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what makes you think that your truck weighs 5600 lbs, have you actually weighed it? I have weighed my weenie half ton on several occasions and depending on fuel load run 5800 lbs with no cargo. The folks with those noce big 2500s from GM are reporting 7000 lb empty weights.
> 
> I have bent my axles. I also ruined a pinion bearing in my truck's rear end and when the men were rebuilding the axle they informed me that the axle tubes had been bent due to overloading but nod badly enough to trash the assembly. Between the pinion and bent tubes they concluded that I needed a much bigger truck.
Click to expand...


I have in fact weighed my truck on a couple dozen occasions.  Our gravel pit charges by weight and they have you run over the scale before and lafter loading, weights are pirnted on the receipt...typically I come in around 5800-6000lb with myself as the sole passenger, the other major variable being how full my gas tank is..  I have seen it as low as 5600 when I stepped out and it was on fumes.  Lots of possible variables out there in the trucking world that can determine weight though...could be alot of the guys you're talking about have deisel crew cab long beds...FWIW GM no longer makes a 3/4 ton truck...they're all 3/4HD's now and the GVWR is now 9200 across the board, so they're back up in the 2200lb carrying capacity if they're coming in a 7k vehicle weight.  

I agree with you though that there is not much point in a heavy duty pickup that can't even carry 2000lb in the bed...might as well save alot of money and go get a half ton.

It may be relevant to note that my truck is a 2000 Silverado 2500 extended cab 4x4 with a 6.5' bed and a gas 6.0 motor, so I'm probably midrange in the vehicle weight category of all the 2500 variations made that year.


----------



## burntime

Yep, can see it already, pull in a stock ranger with coil helpers, pull out a supercharged 351 (big block won't fit) and a big chunk on the home equity loan  I keep looking at the supercrew ranch kings...it may be time soon!  Of course I would still do the coil helpers! :cheese:


----------



## Highbeam

"I agree with you though that there is not much point in a heavy duty pickup that can’t even carry 2000lb in the bed...might as well save alot of money and go get a half ton."

Ack, the trouble is that my half ton at 5800 empty weight and GVWR of 6200 only has a payload of 400 lbs Seriously, that's only two healthy ladies in the bed as cargo. Be very careful with half tons and cargo, they just don't spec them out for hauling. Better for towing a trailer.


----------



## WES999

I have a ford ranger and had to replace both rear leaf springs, (the bottom leaves cracked) I think it was from over loading with wood. Now I try to be careful and not fill up the bed all the way.


----------



## fossil

Highbeam said:
			
		

> ...Seriously, that's only two healthy ladies in the bed as cargo.



More than enough, don't you think? (especially at my age!).   :lol:   Rick


----------



## BrotherBart

Highbeam said:
			
		

> So what makes you think that your truck weighs 5600 lbs, have you actually weighed it? I have weighed my weenie half ton on several occasions and depending on fuel load run 5800 lbs with no cargo. The folks with those noce big 2500s from GM are reporting 7000 lb empty weights. This still leaves a healthy 1600 lbs of cargo capacity for you though. Oddly, a ford ranger or toyota minitruck spec out to 1500 lbs of payload capacity as well. Properly spec'd (read a rare truck) you can get your curb weight down to almost what GM lists for the truck. We're talking 2wd, reg cab, small gas engine, etc.



Yep. I have a certified scale ticket in the glove compartment of my 2500 4WD Suburban that reads 7,216 pounds. Empty except for 165 lbs of me in it.

When I went to register it for the first time the young lady said "Sir do your realize you bought a seven thousand pound truck.?". To which I replied "Yes. I bought it by the pound.".


----------



## Backroads

Did this yesterday.  This was one of the three loads I did.  Almost all dead stand except for what was already cut.  Guy told me I can cut all the dead stand I can haul!  I've got about two cords so far.  Not bad considering it's going for $225 a cord on the low end.


----------



## Thomask9590

Did the same with my Tundra this week end. She can pull the load O.K. but I'm not sure how many more loads the leaf springs can take. I snapped one on my last truck.  :bug:


----------



## Carl

TGun9590 said:
			
		

> Did the same with my Tundra this week end. She can pull the load O.K. but I'm not sure how many more loads the leaf springs can take. I snapped one on my last truck.  :bug:



I've driven lots of Toyota trucks and the back springs are rather weak. On the ones I know I will be loading down and keeping for a few years I usually have an extra spring leaf put in the back. This gives it a much better ride and it won't sag quite so bad. Don't know why they don't come from the factory with the extra spring. It has been a whining point for many years with them.


----------



## Thomask9590

Me and my buddy think it's due to trying to get a nice cushy ride out of your truck. You can thank american truck manufacturers for that one. The Toyota Tacoma 4X4 got bad reviews due to a stiff ride, hell ya they had a stiff ride that's how they handle the back road of Maine. So G.M. and Ford came out with the leather and cushy ride so Toyota had to follow.


----------



## chad3

Cutting oak, I can get two rows high and three row length of about 22-24" cuts (between 21 and 24 pieces) and the springs are starting to settle.  I'm thinking about 1/2 cord.  Maybe a bit less, and with the fathers tacoma, I'm going about 1/3 per load with some limbs instead of the second row top and third row if that makes sense.


----------



## Backroads

That's the beauty of my 250SD.  As full as it was it was barely sagging.  If I could put more on and feel safe it wouldn't fall off I would.  But I try to be smart and safe.  A couple extra sticks isn't worth losing it in the middle of the road and result in some kind of accident.


----------



## burntime

I went to the church to get another load of oak in the ranger...all the brush was gone and most of it was cut to 14-16 inch lengths  I have never loaded the truck so quick!  I don't know if they are cleaning it up and trying to get me to hurry since teh brush was gone, or someone else started cutting?  I wayyyyyyyyyyyyy overloaded the ranger.   The tranny (automatic) actually  feathered itself when I took off too quickly...Need to go back to my 90% rule cause it was too much weight


----------



## woodconvert

I've got both a 3/4 ton Dodge and a 3/4 ton Chebby and both of them can safely take about 1/3 of a cord (hauled a fresh cut face cord[sorry, it's a regional measurement] of ash this spring and that's about all I felt comfortable with. I've done that many a time and if I just throw the wood in, space wise, that's about all the room there is. I could get more on if I stacked it but I don't need to tweak any iron. You gotta remember whatever the truck's load capabilities, live loads (hitting bumps, R.R. crossings, etc.) is MUCH different than static loads. Like was said above, just by loading a truck bed you are not likely to bend or break anything....hit good bump, dip or RR crossing with a full load and the likelyhood of breaking your truck goes WAY up.


----------



## Highbeam

The load ratings for your truck ARE the live loads assuming lots of active and moving worst case scenarios. There is even a safety margin over that. If your truck has a 10,000# stickered GVWR then you can weigh 10,000 lbs and drive down the road with confidence that your truck was designed to run that way.

1/3 of a cord in a 3/4 ton? Folks here are putting that much in a mini truck.


----------



## woodconvert

Highbeam said:
			
		

> 1/3 of a cord in a 3/4 ton? Folks here are putting that much in a mini truck.



1/3 cord of what in a mini truck?. A 1/3 cord of ash will heavily squat both the Chevy and the Dodge.


----------



## Highbeam

Look back... oak for one. You might have found wood that's heavier than oak and in which case your information might be more useful if you knew the actual weight.


----------



## begreen

> 1/3 of a cord in a 3/4 ton? Folks here are putting that much in a mini truck.



Ha, I saw exactly that in town yesterday. A little Mitsubishi truck loaded to the gills, front wheels barely touching the ground, back tires looking ready to pop. Wish I had a camera, it was classic.  Kids, don't try this at home!


----------



## burntime

I have coil helpers on my ranger, I just loaded Friday with a face cord worth of oak.  Too much for the truck!  I usually fill it 90% and that is plenty.  5.5ft bed 4ft wide and approx 2 ft high is 44 cu ft.  A face is like 42.5  With that weight you need to go slow and know your stopping distance.  I do have heavier tires on it as well!


----------



## burntime

Holy chit, I found a site that gives the weight.  Now this was red oak was dropped 3 weeks ago so it is losing some moisture but wow, check it out

http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html


----------



## woodconvert

burntime said:
			
		

> I have coil helpers on my ranger, I just loaded Friday with a face cord worth of oak.  Too much for the truck!



Boy, I would think so. I had a stock bone stock Ranger after college. Nice little truck but wasn't much for hauling.


----------



## burntime

When stock 800 pounds of concrete would bottom it out.  The helpers add 1500 pounds capacity to payload.  They are monroe, when I buy a new f150 they will be going on it as well.  I think the shocks were 200 bucks and I put them on in about 15 minutes.  Amazing part is the ride is better?   The coils only pick up after the truck is down 3 or so inchs.


----------



## WoodMann

Hmm- so doing the math I'm lookin' at about 2500lbs for a cord wet wood...........

Edit; Never mind.........................


----------



## begreen

woodconvert said:
			
		

> burntime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have coil helpers on my ranger, I just loaded Friday with a face cord worth of oak.  Too much for the truck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, I would think so. I had a stock bone stock Ranger after college. Nice little truck but wasn't much for hauling.
Click to expand...


I just hauled the cement piers and wood for the woodshed in the Ranger this week, probably about 800 lbs total. That was definitely pushing it and I drove the 5 miles back home very slowly.


----------



## burntime

1900 pounds for a face of red oak per the site give or take.  This is log so lets guess that space considered it is a hair under so say 1750.  Consider stock for the ranger is like 800, add 1500 capacity to it...  1900 is not out of line.  Granted too much for the brakes and axle but it held it.


----------



## Ken45

Highbeam said:
			
		

> The load ratings for your truck ARE the live loads assuming lots of active and moving worst case scenarios. There is even a safety margin over that. If your truck has a 10,000# stickered GVWR then you can weigh 10,000 lbs and drive down the road with confidence that your truck was designed to run that way.
> 
> 1/3 of a cord in a 3/4 ton? Folks here are putting that much in a mini truck.



You need to watch more than just the GVW..  You have to watch the individual axle weights!    We had a F250HD 4x4.  We were well under the GVW, but our horse trailer (without horse or water) was 300# *overweight for the rear axle*.  It PULLED the trailer well, even stopped it well,  but it had a bit of "give" even on mild curves.   We upgraded to a C3500 dually and it's rock solid.

BTW, I have the scale tickets here.  F250 supercab, diesel, no load:  front 4360, rear 2920, total 7280.  IIRC, the rear axle was rated for about 5800, which would give you a net allowable rear load of just under 3000#.  Note, the rear 5800# rating means 2900 pounds on each tire, quite possibly more than they are rated at.  Definitely not your typical tire for a _half ton truck.
_ 

Figure a full cord of green hardwood at around 37-3800#.  Of course, some of that will go to the front axle, a 3/4 ton can probably handle the weight of a full cord.

Another point: everyone worries about the axle and springs, but what are the tires rated at?  Half ton trucks are likely to have lightly rated tires.  You really don't want a blow out while you're travelling down the road, overloaded, at 45 or 50 mph!

I have hauled two tons of pellets in the dually. It was a bit light in the front but I was only going about 20 miles.  

And DON'T TAKE THE SPARE TIRE OUT for more room!  We were hauling 108 bales of hay home the other day on the double axle trailer (car hauler).  Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump Thump.  Yep, one tire gone, no spare and the other tire was really sagging!   I managed to make it about three miles (and across the narrow bridge) to the nearest tire dealer!

Ken


----------



## Highbeam

Good point Ken, the GVWR as well as the GAWR are stamped in the door jamb of your truck. Note that the sum of the axle ratings will be more than the allowed GVWR so you've really got to check all three. Then there are the individual tire ratings. I've done a few things to my half ton pickup like use D rated LT tires in place of the stock light duty ones, added timbren overload springs which engage after about 500 lbs of payload and then prevent excess saggage up to well beyond my legal limits.


----------



## burntime

I was thinking about it.  When I picked up my gun safe at farm and fleet it was 692 lbs not including the metal and wood palet.  The truck went down but not very much.  The coils really are the way to go to add capacity


----------

